# is bark safe?



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi I found some tree branches that I like but they have very thick bark which looks very nice and I thought if I could leave the bark as it is but I'm not sure is it safe, what do you recommend?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Bark is much softer than the wood underneath, and usually decomposes quickly when submerged. This can cause water quality problems. Bark can also release a lot of tanins into the water. For these reasons, most people recommend taking all the bark off.

Also, be sure that the branches are completely dead and dry. Wood that is fresh and still has sap in it can also cause problems.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Agreed. Wouldn't recommend using bark. There can be a lot of active chemicals in bark that are used for defense. Wouldn't want them in your tank water.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Most branches I used took of the bark for the reasons mentioned before. I redid my tank with willow branches last week and left the bark on hoping this wouldn't be a problem

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/84716-yo-hans-100g-planted.html


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

My current tank uses ADA Southeast Asian driftwood which has bark on it so, I guess it probably depends on the wood and the bark. The bark on the wood in my tank is still going strong this wood is sadly discontinued though.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have used the bark of _Quercus douglasii_, the Blue Oak in several aquariums. 
It leaches tannins like nothing I have ever seen. Intense red. Makes the tank so dark I cannot see through it. Now I soak the pieces ahead of time. 
Plecos have eaten through several thick slabs.

I have used branches of Crape Myrtle (Lagerstroemia indica) with the bark on. The bark fell off pretty quick, and plecos ate it.


----------

